
Google News Canada is full of viagra spam - cpncrunch
https://news.google.com/news/?ned=ca&hl=en-CA
======
cpncrunch
This has been happening for a few weeks. I've reported it via the "feedback"
link a number of times, but the viagra spam fake stories are still there (in
the health section). Google news has always been my primary news source, but
this is getting a little ridiculous now.

